# Amplificador Volfenhag me esta quemando el woofer.



## goidi (Mar 21, 2008)

Hola, espero me puedan ayudar, tengo un amplificador Volfenhag ZX-7140, lo tengo puenteado y me da 170W @4 ohms, puesto a la mitad de la ganancia y con un woofer Punch P1, que es de 150Wrms, me lo levanta bien, lo tuve por un año mas o menos, pero en una de esas quemo el woofer, lo lleve a reparar y lo volvio a quemar, lo repare de nuevo y lo volvio a quemar, aun con mucha menos ganancia. Por lo tanto ya es obvio que lo malo es el amplificador, pero que sera? Me dijeron que estaba sacando mucho voltaje, pero si es eso que sera lo malo?, por que si sirve y se escucha bien, pero al cabo de unos minutos me quema el woofer.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 21, 2008)

El amplificador esta produciendo continua, lo que me desconcierta es de que tiene que funcionar los circuitos que detectan estas anomalias y así  colocar en  paro la potencia. Muy raro?.


----------



## goidi (Mar 21, 2008)

Hijole, y que podra ser entonces? algun transistor en corto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2008)

Podrias comenzar a analizar la averia reemplazando el parlante por una resistencia de 3,9 Ohms unos 15W de potencia y sin señal (Sonido) medir sobre esta que tensiones aparecen (Alternas y continuas).


Cuando dices "Se quemo el woofer" que daños fisicos se produjeron ?
Bobina quemada, suspenciones rotas, colillas cortadas ?


----------



## goidi (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, voy a hacer la prueba de la resistencia y a registrar los datos.

Cuando digo que se quemo el woofer me refiero a la bobina, saco humo y se dejo de escuchar, pero no hubo otro daño, simplemente la bobina.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## goidi (Mar 22, 2008)

Acabo de hacer la prueba con la resistencia, y no me da ni continuas ni directas en ninguna configuracion de todas las salidas, pero lo que si hace es: conectando a VCC y a cualquiera de las salidas R+ R- L+ L- tengo la tension de entrada, osea que todas las salidas estan aterrizadas, sera esto normal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2008)

Pueden haber varias causas de tu woofer quemado

1) Mas potencia de la que soporta el woofer
2) El woofer fue rebobinado a una impedancia menor a la original, en consecuecia circula por su bobina mayor corriente que la debida
3) Que el woofer haya sido mal rebobinado, alambre mas fino que el debido
4) Que tu amplificador entre en oscilacion en algun momento
5) Que tu amplificador produsca recorte, la energia entregada por una onda cuadrada es muy alta y destruye facilmente los parlantes
6) Que la bobina haya quedado rozando el nucleo magnetico y esto la balla deteriorando

Deja conectada la resistencia y funcionando el amplificador por un rato y cada tanto mide nuevamente si hay continua y/o alterna sobre la resistencia.

Que las salidas a parlante se encuentren a 0 V no solo es normal, sino que tambien es saludable para el parlante


----------



## goidi (Mar 23, 2008)

Que onda, ya hice nuevamente mediciones en la resistencia y no hay nada, y de las razones por las que se quema un woofer de las que dices pues si hay varias descartadas:

1) Mas potencia de la que soporta el woofer
    * La ganancia esta muy baja y lo quema.

2) El woofer fue rebobinado a una impedancia menor a la original, en consecuecia circula por su bobina mayor corriente que la debida
    * El woofer lo repararon y lo dejaron en 5 Ohms, no en 4 como era originalmente.

3) Que el woofer haya sido mal rebobinado, alambre mas fino que el debido
    * Le pusieron tambien segun esto una bobina reforzada.

6) Que la bobina haya quedado rozando el nucleo magnetico y esto la balla deteriorando
    * No parece que este asi, ademas de que se reparo varias veces el woofer.

4) Que tu amplificador entre en oscilacion en algun momento
5) Que tu amplificador produsca recorte, la energia entregada por una onda cuadrada es muy alta y destruye facilmente los parlantes

Estas dos posibles razones son las unicas que nos quedan, pero no se como puedo checarlas, y menos si no tengo osciloscopio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

goidi dijo:
			
		

> 1) Mas potencia de la que soporta el woofer
> * La ganancia esta muy baja y lo quema.



No confundas posicion del control de volumen con potencia de salida, el potenciometro puede estar a 1/3 de su recorrido y el amplificador entregando su maxima potencia o estar al maximo de recorrido y no llegar a su maxima potencia.
La forma de ver esto es midiendo la tension de alterna de salida con una forma de onda espesifica.



> 2) El woofer fue rebobinado a una impedancia menor a la original, en consecuecia circula por su bobina mayor corriente que la debida
> * El woofer lo repararon y lo dejaron en 5 Ohms, no en 4 como era originalmente.
> 
> 3) Que el woofer haya sido mal rebobinado, alambre mas fino que el debido
> ...




En parlantes importantes, de calidad o para mucha potencia yo no confio mucho en los que los reparan, salvo en los que emplean Kitt´s de reparacion del mismo fabricante del parlante.

Algo que me da mala espina es que te cambiaron la impedancia de 4 a 5.


Si el amplificador tubiera algo muy malo, sonaria horrible a cualquier volumen, salvo que entre a oscilar en algun momento (Inaudible).

Si llegas a ver el cono del parlante fijate si este se mueve hacia adelante o atraz (Sin señal de audio) al conectarlo al amplificador.


----------



## goidi (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, ya conecte el parlante sin audio y el cono no se mueve para nada.
Algo que me paso fue que al no tener ahorita acceso al coche alimente el amplificador con 10 y con 15 Volts, en los dos casos prendio el indicador de protect y al cabo de unos dos segundos se apagaba el indicador y el amplificador seguia trabajando, pero bajaba la intensidad de la iluminacion de los medidores y la velocidad del ventilador, mañana que pueda lo checo en el coche con su alimentacion adecuada y comento.

Aahh otra cosa que me paso hoy, estaba viendo como trabajaba el amplificador y el woofer sonaba muy bien, pero cuando le subia un poco mas la ganancia o cuando venia un tono fuerte, se llegaba a escuchar un tronido en el parlante, no se que habra sido pero trono varias veces y despues se sigue escuchando bien, no se rompio nada que se vea, todo bien.

Y apoco por meterle poca potencia al parlante se puede quemar?
Lo recomendable entonces seria darle toda la ganancia (170 Wrms, el parlante es de 150 Wrms) y al estereo bajarle al loudness?

Y gracias por la ayuda, he estado aprendiendo mucho.


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 9, 2008)

yo diria que le bajes el volumen generalmente los parlantes o casi todos miden la potencia a 1khz  y seguramente para el woofer es muy diferente 40 50 o 60hz a 150w o sea calcula que como sub woofer como mucho te da unos 70 u 80w que por sierto es una potencia muy impotante saludos aaa y los  ruidos que sentiste pueden ser de que la bobina del parlante esten tocando el fondo del iman en el hierro de atras y por ahi se abolla o aplasta y queda haciendo ruido asi que yo que vos no le subiria tanto saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Abr 10, 2008)

Si tienes un amplificador de 170W no se le puede meter un Woofer de 150W, esa es la primera ya que tarde o temprano lo quemas, la primera norma es si tienes un amplificador de 20W los altavoces deben ser de 30W para evitar posibles picos del amplificador que puedan estropear los altavoces, mi consejo es que como minimo le metas un Woofer de por lo menos 200W o 250W, Así evitaras que el altavoz se queme.
 Antonio


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 27, 2008)

AZ81 dijo:
			
		

> Si tienes un amplificador de 170W no se le puede meter un Woofer de 150W, esa es la primera ya que tarde o temprano lo quemas, la primera norma es si tienes un amplificador de 20W los altavoces deben ser de 30W para evitar posibles picos del amplificador que puedan estropear los altavoces, mi consejo es que como minimo le metas un Woofer de por lo menos 200W o 250W, Así evitaras que el altavoz se queme.
> Antonio




Realmente estas equivocado, se pueden utilizar subwoofers (o medios o tweeters o lo que sea, jeje) de una potencia menor a la del amplificador, lo unico es ajustar bien la ganancia para no pasarlos de potencia,  inclusive es mejor porq el amplificador trabaja mas aliviado y la distorsion armonica es menor...
yo en mi caso tengo una potencia monoblock de 3500W en mi berlingo que alimenta dos subs de 1000W cada uno y NO PASA NADA!
Hasta te podria decir que podes quemar un parlante de 100w con un amplificador de 50w de mala calidad...  debido a distorsion y armonicos... componente de continua...etc...


----------

